# a $3k to $4k women's bike??



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there "that" bike (aka bomb proof/bang for buck) that shows up to the races that is commonly seen in the female divisions??

I need to build/buy a bike for gf.

She is 5'8" fwiw...

Any recommendations would be great appreciated!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/wom...supersix/2011-supersix-womens-3-ultegra-16570


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Last August my wife got a Specialized Ruby carbon frame with lightweight wheel set and SRAM Red components on close out from a large LBS for $3,000, She loves it. 

Chris


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

For that amount of coin, go Ti.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2011-litespeed-xicon-9298.html

http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/store/road/frames/sport-series.html

How tall is she, i.e., does she need a 650c bike?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Shouldn't need 650 wheels for someone 5'8"


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Shouldn't need 650 wheels for someone 5'8"


D'oh!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out the Orbeas. Treks are good too.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series/ZW4.aspx


You know you do not "need" a woman's specific road bike. You can make a Felt F4 into a great bike for a woman with a seat, stem, and possible handle bar change. And those are changes we all make to our bikes regardless most of the time. 


http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/F-Series/F4.aspx

and if you have some spare components laying around... you might want to get a ZW1 frame and build it up but... thats a lot of money, but it is the flagship model 

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series/ZW1-Frame.aspx


----------



## Maliah1013 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ Felt b12 FTW


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

My wife has a Specialized Amira and really likes it:
Specialized Bicycle Components : Amira Expert

It looks like the price has went up a bit - hers was about 3200 when she bought it (2010 model last June). I'd almost go with the Comp and spend the extra 500 getting a nice set of wheels.

Edit: and I preferred the color scheme of the 2010 too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

thebikingcello said:


> You know you do not "need" a woman's specific road bike. You can make a Felt F4 into a great bike for a woman with a seat, stem, and possible handle bar change. And those are changes we all make to our bikes regardless most of the time.


That's a great point.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I've got a Tarmac Pro from 2010 with SRAM Red. Probably a bit out of that price range, but it's been great. I totally dig the Amira's if you can find one to have her ride as well. The Amira Expert seems in that range, comes with Ultegra, compact double, and 11-28T cassette (nice to have for some of the hills in So Cal).

Either way, have her test out a few bikes from different manufacturers. For me the bigger deal was shifting when I first got a road bike, as the frames basically ride very similarly. I didn't "get" Shimano but loved the SRAM double tap shifting (still do!). 

Hope she finds something great that she enjoys! There are a ton of good road routes and it's a great way to get outdoors.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Also check the Cervelo RS and R3 in a 51...possibly a 54. Their bikes can be had with an optional "womens package". That basically is a saddle and some narrower bars.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with the above poster that women do not necessarily need a women's specific bike. I currently have a men's road bike and my next road bike will also be a men's. Plus I'm very happy with men's handle bars and I also currently have a men's saddle on my road bike. Still trying to find a saddle I like for my mountain bike, and so far the closest I've been happy with it is the saddle that originally came on my husband's mountain bike. So remember it does not have to be a women's bike or components.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

thebikingcello said:


> You know you do not "need" a woman's specific road bike. You can make a Felt F4 into a great bike for a woman with a seat, stem, and possible handle bar change. And those are changes we all make to our bikes regardless most of the time.


Quite true. There are some good women's options though: the Felt ZW4(1) would be a good fit (and is a race/endurance frame). I think Felt has a few female riders in their teams who ride it.

(1) feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series/ZW4-2012.aspx


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I've never actually owned a women's specific bike over unisex, but there are some benefits if the components are same/similar level. The tubing can sometimes be thinner/lighter and if she doesn't have wide shoulders the bars could be more narrow and comfortable.

Plus, the S-Works Amira is dead sexy :thumbsup: 

I actually rode a Ruby Pro in 09 as a demo when I was traveling and LOVED it. Fit was awesome. 

So, don't discount "women's" bikes - but, don't settle either!


----------



## mwinterod (Aug 16, 2011)

*Overwhelmed buyer*

I'm also in the market for my first road bike in this price range and the choices are simply overwhelming. I have so far only ridden a base model Orbea Aqua Dama and a BMC SL02 Streetracer. I'm curious about Ridley (they're pretty!), and some of the other women's specific bikes like the Specialized Ruby, Orbea Onix, Trek WMD and others. I have read enough that I think I know I want carbon and I want Shimano 105 or Ultegra components. How do you know you're buying a bike that really fits?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

mwinterod said:


> I have read enough that I think I know I want carbon and I want Shimano 105 or Ultegra components. How do you know you're buying a bike that really fits?


I'd say if you feel somewhat comfortable on the tops of the bar and the hoods (where the brakes/shifters come out) if you are very new to biking, and if you feel okay in the drops of the bars as well. Make sure the bike shop you purchase from will give you a bike fit and be willing to do adjustments as you improve and get more comfortable. Sometimes people like to be more upright at first and adjust as their comfortable level rises for a more aerodynamic position.

You may want to find a bike that is more along the lines of endurance geometry vs. race geometry, but it really depends on what your ultimate goal and focus might be. I've had both the Specialized Roubaix and the Tarmac and both have been comfortable and great for long and short rides. So, not that race geometry is bad/wrong for someone looking for just a fun bike to ride, but the wheel base might be a tad shorter and the position a little less upright.


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

I think that WSD bikes are really geared for women 5'4" and shorter. My wife is 5'9" and she rides a non-WSD bike, just changed the saddle and she's good to go.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm 5'5" and ride a women's specific, a Cannondale Synapse. I think it's important to find a bike that fits her well. My first bike had a top tube that was too long and I suffered knee and IT band issues as a result. Women specific is just better for my body, it seems.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ordered a Felt F5 for myself. Actually it just got to the shop today so I got a sneak peak at it. It looks awesome. Can't wait to get it paid off and home so I can take it for a ride.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

arndogg said:


> I think that WSD bikes are really geared for women 5'4" and shorter. My wife is 5'9" and she rides a non-WSD bike, just changed the saddle and she's good to go.


Not true. I'm male and all of my bikes are WSD's. Why? They fit my body better.

Bikes actually have no gender, just a combination of parts. My Trek WSD's are just as strong as any other Trek of the same series.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

To the op.... the women race the same bikes the men do for the most part. For shorter women they either then go custom or WSD..


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

arndogg said:


> I think that WSD bikes are really geared for women 5'4" and shorter. My wife is 5'9" and she rides a non-WSD bike, just changed the saddle and she's good to go.


Same here. My wife rides either a Litespeed or a Colnago. I also think the WSD is for short women.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Every bike suggested is good, my wife only cared about the color of the frame (even though I would have bought her a $3K bike), so she ended up with a Trek Lexa SL. it's very nice, aluminum frame and she is enjoying it.

As you probably know, fit is probably what you should go with.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say a combination of fit and color. Part of the reason there are very, very few WSD bikes I'd even consider as I do not like girly colors or girly prints. That's actually the reason the only WSD bike I was even looking at was the Specialized Ameria. Everything else I looked at was men's frames, but I know the small men's frames fit since that is what my current bike it.
Congrats to your wife on her new bike. Glad to hear she's enjoying it. One thing to remember about color is that if you don't like the looks of the bike you may very well be less likely to ride it. Actually color is the reason I'm spending an extra $200 for my Felt F5 limited edition. The shop got in last Friday so I got a sneak peak at it and I love it, it's black with a blue color on it vs the standard black with orange. (The extra $200 is actually because of slightly better components/seat and not color).


----------



## sandan (Oct 14, 2004)

Sampson Sports - Custom Carbon Bikes, Shifters, Cranks, Derailleurs, Groups and more! Check 'em out.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Specialized Amira, perhaps?


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

My wife rides an avail from giant and she loves it. Heck I love it.


----------



## moe79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm interested in getting my wife an 2012 Amira Apex Compact. Does anyone have one that can tell me how much it weighs? 
Thanks!


----------



## murielalex (Feb 6, 2012)

Get a custom frame and build it up how you/she wants.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Trek2.3 said:


> Not true. I'm male and all of my bikes are WSD's. Why? They fit my body better.
> 
> Bikes actually have no gender, just a combination of parts. My Trek WSD's are just as strong as any other Trek of the same series.


I was about to buy one, too. How girly of me!


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm liking the look of these womens-specific Pinarellos, especially the Black-on-black Ultegra:

Pinarello FP Quattro Easy-Fit Force/Rival - Women's from Realcyclist.com

Pinarello FP Quattro Easy-Fit Ultegra Bike - Women's from Realcyclist.com


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

It really depends on the specific rider as to whether a WSD is appropriate. And it's not height, it's body geometry. That said, shorter women may have a harder time finding non WSD's in an appropriate size and taller women will have more options.
I've really had a hard time finding a men's bike to fit me well (and I am not short), even swapping out parts and getting fit. Right now, I've given up and am actually riding my cyclocross bike as a road bike. But I am itching to buy a road specific bike.
Anyway...I like the look of the Jamis WSD's and if you have the cash, the Xenith Elite is a pretty hot little number.


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

BH Crystal - dealers arent all over the place, but if you find one a really nice ride.


----------

